# Channel cats, Utah Lake, 7-10-2009



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

I finally took a buddy of mine up on a long standing offer to go fish for the cats on Utah Lake. We got on the water in his canoe about 6 am and the channels were hot right off the bat. He boated the first one in about 15 minutes and I soon followed with my own. I had never fished on the water before and these catfish are STRONG! I've never caught anything that has fought the line as hard as these. The very last one I caught, roughly 11 am, put up a huge fight. My arms were exhausted. It ended up being a big, strong male, ~10 lbs. I can only imagine what it would be like to reel in a 20+ lb channel cat! That was the largest male caught today, and I caught a big 8 lb female. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Channel cats, Utah Lake, 6-10-2009*

Way to get into 'em! Good job. I thought about taking the toon out there today but didnt  .

Looks like liver hanging out their mouths? How were the bugs?


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Channel cats, Utah Lake, 6-10-2009*

Liver was the bait of choice today, and no bugs today :mrgreen:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Channel cats, Utah Lake, 6-10-2009*

AH. Isn't it 7/10? :roll:


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Channel cats, Utah Lake, 6-10-2009*



fish-n-fool said:


> AH. Isn't it 7/10? :roll:


Fixed


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!! You going to cook some of those up?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Is that his super secret catfish hole? Or would you be willing to tell me where on Utah lake that is? :?: 
I have been down to the west side several times this year and still smell the skunk, and I am not personally familiar with any area that looks like those pics. :? 
If not, that is okay too. :wink:


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

horsesma said:


> NICE!!!!!!! You going to cook some of those up?


Not eating any of these today. He still has some filets left from his last time up there about a week ago.


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Artoxx said:


> Is that his super secret catfish hole? Or would you be willing to tell me where on Utah lake that is? :?:
> I have been down to the west side several times this year and still smell the skunk, and I am not personally familiar with any area that looks like those pics. :?
> If not, that is okay too. :wink:


Man I wish I could tell you but seriously, he swore me to secrecy on where this was at. He had another spot that he took a friend to and he had to abandon it due to people 'magically' showing up after he took that friend. He has invested a LOT of time on the lake finding different areas, so I don't blame him. I will tell you where I caught three 2-3 lbers(with 10 pound attitude), in about an hour and a half though. I think it's fairly common knowledge but in case it's not I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I understand completely, I will take what I can get and be happy. Thanks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice catfish, and out of a canoe too! I'd have the thing upside down.

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

okay okay i'm jealous. I love the way C cats fight and the way they fry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

Nice Cats. Looks like it was a fun trip.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job man.... looks like a great place for those fish. 8)


----------

